# Siedler die 2. Gebäudeplazieren



## Memphis (10. Apr 2005)

Ich hab nen Array(x,y,Gebäudetyp) nun möchte ich guckn ob an dieser Stelle schon was gebaut ist. Ich hab mir das so vorgestellt das ich die einzelnen Vierecke weil das sind die Gebäude im großen und ganzen vergleioche ob da schon eins ist oder nicht nur weis ich net wie kann mir vll. jemand helfen?


Im großen und ganzen will ich vermeiden das man 2 Gebäude übereinander bauen kann!


----------



## Wolfgke (19. Apr 2005)

Wenn du genauer definieren könntest, wo dein Problem ist, könnte man dir vielleicht eher helfen.


----------



## Memphis (19. Apr 2005)

naja will halt verhindern das man ein gebäude nicht auf das andere bauen kann.


----------



## Hansdampf (19. Apr 2005)

boolean kannsetzen(int xp,int yp,Gebäude b){
for(x=0;x<bbreite;x++)
for(y=0;y<bhöhe;y++)
if(b[x][y]!=leer && ganzgrossekarte[x+xp][y+yp]!=nichtsdrauf)return false;
return true;
}

hm... kann das sein?


----------



## Memphis (21. Apr 2005)

ich werds mal so probieren und dann melde ich mich wieder!


----------

